# STANLEY BOSTICH - CAP2060P CONTRACTOR COMPRES. W/ 23 GAUGE PIN NAILER



## woodnut

Gary I have the same compressor and guns. I have had mine for about 2 years and really like it. When I built my shop last June the compressor and frameing nailer were a life saver.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Mike;

Sounds like your pretty happy with your new toys. Very good review as well.

Hope your feeling better.

Lee


----------



## jockmike2

thanks Lee, yea I'm better, I just wished my wife would believe that. mike


----------



## teenagewoodworker

thanks for review. i have a brad nailer from them and i love it. its good that they have good customer service to. thats very important!


----------



## Greg3G

I find it comforting that there are companies out there that still care about the customer. Too many times, I have run into companies that could careless about me after I made a purchase. I once heard that if someone likes a product he will tell 3 people about it….if he is unhappy with it he will tell 10. I am putting Botch back on my list of tool companies to look to when I am ready to make a purchase.

BTW…glad you are able to get back in the shop. It about drove me insane when I had to take a break last year. Be Safe and wear your eye protection.


----------



## mrtrim

great review mike and a great story ! good luck with the new tools . the 23 ga. pinner is a great tool enjoy !


----------



## sbryan55

Wonderful review Mike. I have this compressor along with a 15 gauge and 18 gauge nailer and narrow crown stapler. I was unaware that they also marketed a pin nailer or I would have had one of those as well. I have never had any problems with any of these nailers or the compressor. I have always been totally satisfied with this brand.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## EternalDesign

I need that to happen to me. I have one and it has never worked. What i don't understand is why these things where even on the shelves if they new there was a problem. 
Happy to hear it all worked out for you.


----------



## Karson

Mike I'm glad that you got what you expected. And I'm glad that Customer Service came through. It's too bad that it had to go as far as it did go, but I'm glad that they responded to you.


----------



## gator9t9

OH yes in this day and age …getting customer service like that …is unheard of ….good going Mike ..you deserve it ….I now have a better image of BOSTITCH / STANLEY also …


----------



## GMman

Glad to know this I have a Campbell Hausfield and it is worth nothing , had it for 2 years and had to send it twice on warantee for repair as soon as the 3 year warantee is over so is the C H…Thanks for the review .


----------



## GMman

I was checking your Stanley Bostich compresor on line and it is an oil free …I promise myself that I would never buy an oil free because they are noisy and dont last , when I took mine in for repair I was told to get one that runs in oil because an oil free dont last when you spay or just blow air it is too hard on the piston rod and will break down….anybody has a comment on this please post it…..Thank you


----------



## OttawaP

My most recent purchase was a Makita oil compressor to replace my old CH oil free compressor. I have nothing bad to say about the CH, it lasted over 10 years of construction use and never quit until it basically just slowly died. I never found it nearly as loud as say he PC pancake models or equivalent. The Makita is sweet though and very quiet. 
The Bostich 16 ga gun I have has been a great performer.


----------



## jockmike2

The feedback I got from Gary was they had a short run of a bad part, but overall have a good reputation with this certain machine, except for the few that got through QC. I'm sure if you wrote to them with your story they would probably make it right for you too. This guy is no nonsense about PR. He wants satisfied customers. mike


----------

